# Low lying placenta/bleeding 16 weeks



## lanet

Last week I had a big bleed and was told I had a low lying placenta, they said not to worry, that or should move up soon and the need was likely caused by intercourse. 
Well this morning I had more bleeding just while I was in bed sleeping. Ive been on pelvic rest and have done nothing to cause it. Is it normal for it to just bleed for no reason? I'm a nervous wreck, I had a sch and had a couple very heavy bleeds in the first trimester. Then it totally cleared up and now this:(


----------



## Courtney917

I was just diagnosed with complete placental previa at my 12 week scan. I'm being closely monitored now but from what I gather pelvic rest is key t ensuring that all remains ok. Def get to doc to have the bleeding checked out.


----------



## lanet

Just to be clear, I do go to the dr each time I have bleeding. And I am on pelvic rest. I've had to go to ER twice when it happened in the evening. And I've had a detailed scan at a perinatologist to check it out too.


----------



## Courtney917

lanet said:


> Just to be clear, I do go to the dr each time I have bleeding. And I am on pelvic rest. I've had to go to ER twice when it happened in the evening. And I've had a detailed scan at a perinatologist to check it out too.

Wasn't implying that you didn't. I was just trying to offer you some support


----------



## lanet

Thanks, I posted this on a another thread too and that's all anyone would say is "go to the dr" I'm a very worried person so of course going to the dr is the first thing I do. 
So since yours is complete do they expect it to stay where it is?


----------



## Courtney917

Of course you're nervous you have every right to be. Unfortunately some people go on here rather than the doc so I think that's why many people say that first. Doc thinks it will change positions but I have to take it easy (no lifting etc). Kinda hard with 4 kids ages 9, 5, 17 mos and 5 mos. My placenta with my 3rd became stuck during delivery and I had to have it manually removed and lost a ton of blood. It's a scary situation and I totally feel for you--all I can really say is hang in there, things will be ok. What did they say about the most recent bleed? Things are very sensitive at this point and bleeding can be caused by babies putting pressure on your cervix so that may be an explanation for it to happen spontaneously. As long as there's no dilation you will be ok.


----------



## lanet

I initially bled all through first tri due to a sch. It was gone by 12 weeks and I then when I had a bleed again after 7 weeks of no bleeding, it was very upsetting. I was told I have a low lying placenta, to go back on pelvic rest (I had intercourse the night before the bleed) and no lifting over 10 lbs. the dr and ultrasound tech both said you cant have true placenta previa before 20 weeks bc 90% of them move up. Shes convinced mine won't be an issue at my next scan. I pray shes right. 
She didn't check my cervix, saying it would further irritate the placenta. But I'm wondering if they looked at it on the ultrasound? 
I'm only losing the dark old blood now so she says not to worry.


----------



## lanet

I also work on my feet and the dr says it's totally fine to continue but it worries me


----------

